# Winners Chosen - Next Drawing is July 3rd for a couple of Great Steiner Optics



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Winners Chosen - Next Drawing is July 3rd for a couple of great Steiner Optics*

We are giving away 2 amazing Steiner Sports Optics this month:

*Steiner 3-12x56 H4Xi Riflescope Plex S1 Illuminated Reticle Riflescope*:
Plex S1 Reticle, 2nd FP
30mm Maintube Diameter
1/4 MOA Impact Point Correction
33 MOA Windage/Elevation Ranges
Low-Profile Capped Turrets/Side Focus
Anodized Aluminum Housing
Fully Multi-Coated High-Contrast Optics
Fogproof/Waterproof/Impact-Resistant
Parallax-Free Aiming at 109 yd

and the

*Steiner 10x42 Peregrine Binocular*:
Phase-Corrected BAK4 Roof Prisms
Anti-Reflection Fully Multi-Coated Glass
Ultra-Wide 67° Apparent Angle of View
Fast Close Focus/Distance-Control System
Nitrogen-Filled Water and Fogproof
Lightweight & Strong Makrolon Chassis
Long-Life NBR Synthetic Rubber Armor
Large Center Focus Wheel
Fold-Down Winged Rubber Eyecups

The winner of the* Athlon Cronus BTR 1-6x24 SFP - ATSR2 SFP IR MOA Riflescope* is Alexander S. of SnipersHide

*Congratulations*

Remember to enter our July drawing for your chance to win one of the Steiner Optics

It is our pleasure to bring these drawings to you each month to show our appreciation for all the support that we receive. Just our way of saying thank you.

We would also like to take this opportunity to thank the monthly winners for posting reviews of the products they have won. The forum members value your opinions, as do we.

Please go to our web site *www.cameralandny.com* and enter. Past entries will not be in this drawing. To keep the drawing available to those that continue to have an interest, each contest winner will be drawn from entries for that contest period.

*Are you our next winner? *

What are you waiting for? Just go and sign up. There is no purchase required and we are not selling your info to anyone.

* By entering you are adding your name to an internal use only Camera Land e-mail mailing list.

** If you are outside of the USA and win the riflescope a like valued binocular will be substituted as we do not export riflescopes


----------

